# My planted tank - a Lithography print



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in art school, and for my lithography class, I've been making work about my tank and nitrogen cycle.


----------



## courrttanne (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's amazing


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

That is awesome, I am in awe with the bubbles lol


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

This is gorgeous! Is the Betta in there too?


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats crazy! so you did all that on the stone and then pressed it onto the paper?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd like to see the finished product!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm just finishing my first Printmaking class this semester and I did an entire series on my Betta's that I'll have to put up here! But we're doing either Stone Litho or Photo Litho in Print II and I want to do Stone Litho for sure. Such an amazing thing really! You've done amazing with yours!! Although if your classmates are like mine; they're sick of me talking about fish haha


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Laki: This is the finished product  but I might water color one of the editions now that the class is over.

Zooxe: essentially, yeah. There's a chemical process behind it too, but it's long.

Alphahelix: Yes, my first betta, Remus (Who passed away recently) is pictured above the bridge on the right.

Lilnaugrim: Yeah, they all got pretty sick of me gushing about my bettas haha.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You get the option to color an edition? We _had_ to have three editions and then one color along with it, same goes for the Litho class too. Either way, it still looks amazing! I've actually posted some of my prints if you want to look at them, I'll link it for you ^_^


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

That is beautiful! Btw, I have the bridge in the picture


----------

